# May TD Entry #10 - Chicken and Shrimp with Smoked Gouda



## walle (Jun 14, 2010)

Well.. another one at then end of the pack! Again - congratulations to this months winners.

My dish used smoked chicken thighs and grilled shrimp over pasta with sundried tomato smoked gouda cheese sauce with parmesan bread sticks baked in the smoker with an italian dipping sauce. Can't say that in 95 characters or less! That's my only [email protected]#$ which I hope is reconsidered going foward...

So.. here is what we are working with



Chicken thighs were marinaded in italian, garlic and mustard over night, then I applied rib rub and smoked over hickory.
Here they are with the sourdough parm breadsticks proofing before going into the smoker



Shrimp was brined in a garlic salt, then skewered and grilled with a little Tony's.







Gouda and sundried tomato getting ready to be turned into sauce



Chicken done and bread in the smoker





A little garlic, onion and sundried tomato waiting for the chopped chicken thighs









Chicken added



And the final dish.



Thanks for checking out my post - had a blast making it and it tasted great!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 14, 2010)

I can't speak about a throwdown, but you can throw it my way any day!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 14, 2010)

Now you talk about going out of the box this months sure did have some out there. You did a great job there Tracey. I like the shrimp for me but then I almost live on seafood around here.


----------



## caveman (Jun 15, 2010)

You should get points just for that sign going through the hell that it did.  LOL.  That was a great looking dish & it is was a pleasure to follow along as you described your process.  Another one for my to do list.  Thank you.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 15, 2010)

*Great Dish Tracey...*


----------



## miamirick (Jun 15, 2010)

that was a fine looking plate of shrimp. seafood is my favorite, cant get enough good ideas for it  so i gotta try this one.   this was my #2 pick


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome Tracey----Simply Awesome !!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## meateater (Jun 15, 2010)

Great looking meal. I'd eat a plate or three of that!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice Q-view!  Looks like it was a real treat.  I've got to try baking in my smoker.  I always tell friends to think of a smoker as an oven with flavor, and I bet it imparts a nice flavor to breads.


----------



## meateater (Jun 15, 2010)

adiochiro3 said:


> Nice Q-view!  Looks like it was a real treat.  I've got to try baking in my smoker.  I always tell friends to think of a smoker as an oven with flavor, and I bet it imparts a nice flavor to breads.


----------



## chefrob (Jun 15, 2010)

job well done on a great dish and i'm with caveman on that sign!


----------



## DougE (Jun 15, 2010)

Tasty looking mess of grub, WALLE. Nicely done !!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 15, 2010)

Great looking dish- Thanks for sharing the details - great job man - send me some


----------



## walle (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:


Caveman said:


> You should get points just for that sign going through the hell that it did.  LOL.  That was a great looking dish & it is was a pleasure to follow along as you described your process.  Another one for my to do list.  Thank you.


Hey Anthony!  Congrats to you brother - great job on your dish!

LOL - yeah that poor sign got dropped, dragged, dripped and whipped!  Crazy thing was,  I was jumping through me arse trying to get this dish pulled together, and didn't even realize it at the time.

Caught heck from the kids on that one!

Everyone else, thank you very much!


----------

